# What a dangerous job.



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Didn't realize this was such a dangerous job....

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...alcony-during-lap-dance-dies/?intcmp=features



This article is from Fox News. Deal with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Her mistake was using the balcony railing as a prop... she must of done the same moves before.. except this time she lost her balance.. :no::no:

Management should of had 'rules" unless this was her first time.. either way.. being dead at (22) is a shame..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

B4T said:


> ...Either way.. being dead at (22) is a shame..


Agreed. Though at the risk of being an ass, the idea of OSHA getting involved at strip clubs generates a lot of fodder for comedy.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed. Though at the risk of being an ass, the idea of OSHA getting involved at strip clubs generates a lot of fodder for comedy.


 
Why didn't she have a safety harness on......after all, she was at a height of over 10 feet.:001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed. Though at the risk of being an ass, the idea of OSHA getting involved at strip clubs generates a lot of fodder for comedy.


I was very amused at that for sure.:laughing:


OTH, if she was an employee, not self employed,OSHA should apply to her.

I dont really know what excludes performers (say, trapeze artists) from fall protection rules.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if they'd just look at railing height in this case. But then again, if the next one that comes over for a lap dance has on her OSHA required knee-pads, you're in there like swim-wear. :whistling2:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

In for the pics............. Pre-mourtum.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> Agreed. Though at the risk of being an ass, the idea of OSHA getting involved at strip clubs generates a lot of fodder for comedy.


I was thinking about the same for organ donations but I will abstain.

Prayers for her and her family.


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

I never thought about it before, but I suppose in that profession, any unexpected surprise could pop up...


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

spot the osha violations :thumbsup:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Stripper are -who knows, there might be an exception somewhere, but I doubt it- not employees, but independent contractors. As self-employed persons, they are exempt from OSHA jurisdiction.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know about your logic Amish. Do independent electrical contractors get a free pass from OSHA?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I don't know about your logic Amish. Do independent electrical contractors get a free pass from OSHA?


OSHA is only concerned about employee safety.
An owner isn't an employee.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, Ilikepez .... if you are self employed, evenin electrical work, OSHA has no jurisdiction over you. The law creating OSHA specifically states that.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't mean to sound cold, but shiet happens.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Amish Electrician said:


> Yes, Ilikepez .... if you are self employed, evenin electrical work, OSHA has no jurisdiction over you. The law creating OSHA specifically states that.


Although as a sub contractor you agree to follow the contractors rules and regulations at all times, which at bare minimum are OSHA. 




BBQ said:


> I dont really know what excludes performers (say, trapeze artists) from fall protection rules.


I had a lawyer explain why they can be excluded, as can many professions on things, it was pretty complicated. 

Just like the A frame ladder, 3 points of contact at all times, unless you are in certain trades.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> In for the pics............. Pre-mourtum.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

electric mike said:


> spot the osha violations :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKFAly6G5cA">YouTube Link</a>


That video is a mind blowing display of both acrobatic talent and the laws of physics, however, given the direction this thread was going I was disappointed to find it did not include women strippers.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i may or may not have a shot glass or 2 from that very establishment...

small world


----------

